
Show HN: Ego-Splitting: From Non-Overlapping to Overlapping Clusters (KDD 17) - carlyboy
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/EgoSplitting
======
carlyboy
A video explaining the paper:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMGZo-
F_jss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMGZo-F_jss)

The paper itself:

[https://www.eecs.yorku.ca/course_archive/2017-18/F/6412/read...](https://www.eecs.yorku.ca/course_archive/2017-18/F/6412/reading/kdd17p145.pdf)

